# Large File Transfer how-to



## Rocky8 (Apr 3, 2010)

With email you're generally limited to 10 or 15 MB attachments. Since that's smaller than the average hi-res photo file (or video) these days, email can only be used to send unprintable web-sized images or very short videos.

If you need to send someone hi-res photo files or videos (or any other kind of big file for that matter) you can use one of these 12 *FREE* Large File Transfer services:

 WeTransfer.com is FREE for upto 2GB of files or (zipped) folders per transfer. _My current favorite_!
http://www.wetransfer.com//

 Podmailing.com is FREE and allows transfer of unlimited numbers of files of unlimited size. I've transferred upto 6GB files without a hitch. Temporarily out of order!
VIPeers Blog: VIPeers & Podmailing Beta Closed for Now and Shall Return with PUMP

 Yousendit.com is FREE upto 1GB/month with max 100MB per transfer.
YouSendIt: Online File Sharing and collaboration with FTP Replacement - Send Large Files and Email Attachments with Managed File Transfer Solution

 Pando.com is FREE upto 1GB of files or folders per transfer.
Download and Share ... BIG | Pando

 Sendspace.com is FREE upto 300MB per transfer.
Free large file hosting. Send big files the easy way!

 Pipebytes.com (beta) is FREE for files (not folders, so zip those) upto 300MB per transfer.
http://www.pipebytes.com/

 Youconvertit.com is FREE for files (not folders, so zip those) upto 1GB per transfer.
Free online media file conversion (Document, Images, Audio, Video & Archives)

 Filedropper.com is FREE for files (not folders, so zip those) upto 5GB per transfer.
Free File Hosting - Online File Storage for Mp3, Videos, Music. Best File Host

 Transferbigfiles.com is FREE for files (not folders, so zip those) upto ???MB/GB per transfer (untested).
Transfer Big Files Free - Email or Send Large Files up to 1GB

 Mailbigfile.com is FREE for files (not folders, so zip those) upto ???MB/GB per transfer (untested).
A quick and easy way to send large files - simply Mail Big File

 zUPLOAD.com is FREE for files (not folders, so zip those) upto ???MB/GB per transfer (untested).
http://www.zupload.com/

 MegauUpload.com is FREE for files (not folders, so zip those) upto ???MB/GB per transfer (untested).
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## mrmanishs (Apr 3, 2010)

Another favorite option is File Apartment - http://www.fileapartment.com 

Up to 1 GB, easy to use, no software to download, no registration required, easy to use, free option, safe, and secure.



Rocky8 said:


> With email you're generally limited to 10 or 15 MB attachments. Since that's smaller than the average hi-res photo file (or video) these days, email can only be used to send unprintable web-sized images or very short videos.
> 
> If you need to send someone hi-res photo files or videos (or any other kind of big file for that matter) you can use one of these 12 *FREE* Large File Transfer services:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky8 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, MrManish.

Now we have 13 reasons to _not_ burn and mail CDs/DVDs anymore, and we save considerable time and money. And the environment.


----------



## vinski (Apr 17, 2010)

You send it.


----------



## DSF74 (Jun 27, 2010)

Rocky,

Another one to add to your list is Binfer [http://www.binfer.com]. What's cool about this one is that you can drag and drop hundreds of pictures and they transfer directly from computer to computer. No need to upload them one by one, or reduce the resolution or zip them or create split rar files. check it out and post your feedback. Note that this is a p2p desktop app, like pando.


----------



## kkphotos (Jun 27, 2010)

My inclination for professionals is to run your own FTP server.   The idea of relying upon third parties really bugs me...    free ones such as filezilla are super easy to set up and there are tons of tutorials everywhere.


----------



## kalle (Jul 19, 2010)

There is another totally free service which does NOT require any installation:

I send my big files with http://www.click2copy.com

It sends files DIRECTLY to the receiver, i.e. there is no upload to any  server. This also means that both parties have to be online. 
It sends files with your full upload speed. For very large files this  still takes some time, but you can always stop and resume later, which  is pretty cool.


----------



## Opher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im all for independent hosting.  
Upload to web server then send the link.


----------



## zenith9981 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi!!

Well you can even try transferring files with EmpireFile.com. It easy and quick for instant transfer. They have pretty high limits to avoid transferring large files.


EmpireFile.com - Free and Easily Transfer Files


----------



## bacons99 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi,


Check this out! (http://justattach.com) Will this be beneficial to photographer who needs to send large image files to their clients? Able to know when his/her clients downloaded the image file. Access control builtin that allows only the intended recipient can download. Able to send an invitation mail to invite clients to upload their own file to you!

Works well with Outlook client using the Justattach outlook plug-in. In Outlook client, it will prompt you to use JustAttach if your file attachment is x number of Mb (threshold can be set).


----------



## ju8191 (Apr 24, 2012)

I use the software ForgetBox to send large files by email.

ForgetBox
There is no size limitation for the files, it is free and it runs in background ! You can even send files with ForgetBox via gmail !

And it is really easy to use !


----------



## groan (Apr 24, 2012)

Another is files2u.Com

I used to work for the company that offers the service and it's quite good.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 24, 2012)

It would be very useful if the OP would add all the added information and coments to the initial post and then we can ask the mods to make this a sticky.


----------



## roxana62 (Sep 3, 2013)

Rocky,

You can add another large file transfer services at your list.
Nextsend.com: Free for files, videos, photos and music up to 1GB.
Send large files with Nextsend
This is a secure transfer platform that individuals,professionals and companies can used.
I used it for my job


----------

